# 870 vs Browning BPS



## christophermpollard (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm looking to get a shotgun over the summer, would be a turkey/duck gun. I had my mind set on an 870, but after a stop at the local gun shop i came across a used Browning BPS mag, with a Rhino turkey tube and vented barrel. I like the look of the gun, it is a little heaver then the 870 but i could see that being good while shooting the 3 1/2's. I think it is a 26 inch barrel, and has the true glow bead site. The gun (used) is about 450 bucks, which is a little more then a new 870. what do you guys/gals think about these two guns.


----------



## VETRCR (Jun 3, 2008)

I have an 870, my son has a bps. Top safety and bottom eject. he's a lefty. His bps cycles smoother and points better for me than my 870. My 870 dose nothing but work, even after dropping it in the muck. Both 
good guns cant go wrong. See what fits and points best


----------



## christophermpollard (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, it seems to be the general consensus. i am going to look at the BPS one more time and see if it fits me better. it is just a sharp looking gun.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Put them both on the counter and pick them up and see what ones fits and feels best then buy it.

Both are solid guns with no real flaws so either is a good choice. At this point its really just what is better for you.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

nothing beats a pump....even better yet, nothing beats an 870.


----------



## birddog93 (Apr 27, 2010)

Easier to clear a jam in the 870. Also quicker to load a 4th shell to finish a cripple from getting away. Best advice is get the shotgun that fits regardless how hideous it looks because that is the one that will down your game quickly.


----------



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

if your comparing the bps to a 870 express ... of course its gonna look better... look at a 870 wingmaster it might even the score lol.... an 870 is americas gun


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

The 870 is a great gun. Everyone has one. 

I would buy the BPS and look for a used 870 later. 

I don't think BPS's come on the market that often. 

I would buy it just because it is an updated version of a classic John Moses Browning firearm, the model 37 Ithaca pump. I personally like auto's but you are going to have to pay more than you may feel comfortable with right now.

Fred


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

i love my bps, hard to beat it, only reason i'd change is to go auto but really the bps feels good, and the put everything where it belongs, safety on top and bottom eject doesn't hit your buddy with shells. keeps the gun cleaner too.

i must say cleaning it is a tad more difficult but still worth it.

i would say bps hands down but maybe some would differ.
i managed to get mine for under $300 off gunbroker but i wouldn't count on finding a deal like that, i just got lucky.


----------



## Barry (Sep 19, 2001)

I would lean toward the Wingmaster 870 because parts and accessories are far more available and priced lower than for the Browning pbs. 

However, I am biased because the Wingmaster 870 has been my woc since 1976. I can't believe the neglect and abuse I gave my 870 over the years. But other than faded bluing, it is rust free and reliable as the day I bought it. The only thing I would change is it's 2 3/4" receiver for a magnum 3". 

I now own other more expensive guns but keep my trusty old 870 as my utility backup for hunts where I'm concerned about the gun getting banged-up, muddy or rained on. If I owned only one gun or many, I would have a WM Magnum 870. 

As other posters have cautioned......be sure you are comparing the 870 Wingmaster to the Browning bps. The 870 Express is a very common low priced gun that does not come anywhere near the quality/reliability of either the WM or Browning. The Express is is a breeding ground for rust, IMO.


----------



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

As other posters have cautioned......be sure you are comparing the 870 Wingmaster to the Browning bps. The 870 Express is a very common low priced gun that does not come anywhere near the quality/reliability of either the WM or Browning. The Express is is a breeding ground for rust, IMO.[/QUOTE]

the WM and express are the same gun these days the wingmaster is just a prettier gun, but its in the same class as a bps... an express will work as good as any wingmaster. you really cant go wrong with the remington like i said before you dont sell 10 million of anything if it dont work!


----------



## Bd7 (Jan 26, 2004)

FIT FIT FIT !!!!:evil:If it don't ....don't buy it !!
If one has a wood stock it will be easier to make it fit ! But go for the fit !


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Bd7 said:


> FIT FIT FIT !!!!:evil:If it don't ....don't buy it !!
> If one has a wood stock it will be easier to make it fit ! But go for the fit !


 
What he said. Fit is way more important than looks. unless its in women 

I would suggest you try to shoot a BPS and an 870 at some clays and see which you shoot better with. I had a BPS about 10 years ago and your right they look good, problem was I just could not hit a thing with that gun. IMO they are heavy and the slide has a long stroke to it due to the bottom eject. I ended up selling it after a year of struggling with it. 870 is the same for me for some reason in that I cannot hit sh.uff with it? I shoot a remmy 1100 and a Winchester Model 12 pretty much exclusivly. They fit and point very well for me. 

my 2 cents


----------



## christophermpollard (Mar 9, 2009)

One thing i have going for me is that this would be my first pump that i have ever owned. I have shot several but i own 2 single shots shot guns, a lever action deer rifle, bolt action 22 and a semi auto shotgun. So, any pump that i buy will be what i'm getting used to. i felt the action of the BPS and with my long arms it did not seem to be to much of an issue. I understand that when trying to get that second shot off, the shorter draw would be better. Another thing that a buddy told me was that some 3 1/2 will only shoot 3 1/2 and nothing else. i am going to look into this with the BPS but how common is it to find a gun that only shoots a 3 1/2 and nothing smaller?


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

christophermpollard said:


> One thing i have going for me is that this would be my first pump that i have ever owned. I have shot several but i own 2 single shots shot guns, a lever action deer rifle, bolt action 22 and a semi auto shotgun. So, any pump that i buy will be what i'm getting used to. i felt the action of the BPS and with my long arms it did not seem to be to much of an issue. I understand that when trying to get that second shot off, the shorter draw would be better. Another thing that a buddy told me was that some 3 1/2 will only shoot 3 1/2 and nothing else. i am going to look into this with the BPS but how common is it to find a gun that only shoots a 3 1/2 and nothing smaller?


 
I have never heard of a gun pump or auto that only shoots 3 1/2 and not 2 3/4 and 3's. But I am not the gun bible. If the gun is chambered to shoot 3 1/2's then you should be able to shoot all other sizes. 

*Just check the barrell and it will tell you.*


----------



## BenelliBrother (Sep 21, 2009)

Both are really great guns...I have shot both off and on for a long time in the duck blind and I've found that the BPS is much easier to load with gloves. The BPS does not have a tongue, it just uses a lifting fork to put the shell in the chamber when racked. While 870's uses a tongue which can pinch your glove when trying to load (expecially in a hurry). I have the same problem with my benelli auto, I would say the BPS is the easiest to load. I also feel (as mentioned before) the BPS is easier to point than the 870. Just shoulder the two and see what fits you. A thrid choice for you would be the benelli super nova, which recoils less than the 870 and bps, and the cost will run about the same as a bps....just watch for a early fall waterfowl sales....


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I strongly disagree about the super nova having less recoil I went from my bps to a super nova and back to the bps. I sold the nova just wasn't the same the bps feels way better to me and has less recoil


----------



## christophermpollard (Mar 9, 2009)

BenelliBrother said:


> ...The BPS does not have a tongue, it just uses a lifting fork to put the shell in the chamber when racked. While 870's uses a tongue which can pinch your glove when trying to load (expecially in a hurry). ....


While the BPS does not have the tongue compared to the 870... does that allow for more gunk and, lack of a better word, **** to get up into the chamber and dirty the gun? To those who own and hunt with both... how dirty dose the BPS get compared to the 870 in the chamber area...


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I'll probably get flamed for this but, here goes.

I think all the hype about gun fit, and what "feels right" is misplaced. 

If you take 10 random guys off this forum, they are all going to have different dimensions. Tall, short, fat, skinny, long neck, no neck, wide eyed, beady eyed, lazy eyed, etc, etc. - yet I'd be willing to bet 10/10 of those guys are shooting a factory stock gun. OK - possibly a aftermarket recoil pad so drop it to 9/10. But in essence, we are all shooting a gun that was built to stock dimensions made to fit the average person. I've yet to run across the guy shooting a full blown custom gun, made to his exact specs & definitions in a duck marsh (I'm sure they are out there though).

Does a Benelli shoulder different than a Remington? sure. A Winchester different than a Mossberg? yep. Browning different than a Beretta? absolutely. 

I think the issue of a gun immediately feeling "right" has more to do with familiarity than anything. Having shot a Benelli for the last 12-13 years, when I pick up a new one in a store- bang! it just goes to "that" spot, more so than any other manufacturer. Does that mean Benelli's just fit me? No, I think it's likely just muscle memory and familiarity. 
When I break out my Browning XS for summer, it takes me a couple rounds of 5 stand to get my head into the right place and get dialed in, because it's different than my SBE. Same process in reverse every fall when I go back to the Benelli.


I think the key to accurate shotgunning is familiarity with your gun.
870 or BPS, I'll wager either one will feel "right" if you spend enough time looking down the barrell...


JMO...and FWIW, I'd take the 870 any day over the BPS.


----------



## Bd7 (Jan 26, 2004)

KLR said:


> I'll probably get flamed for this but, here goes.
> 
> I think all the hype about gun fit, and what "feels right" is misplaced.
> .
> ...


----------

